# [12.23.05] Rockets-Nuggets Game Recap



## Rocket (Oct 26, 2005)

*Anthony Steals Christmas for Rockets, Leads Nuggets To Victory, 108-86*

By Dennis L. Silva, II.
12.23.05


With each passing of every deplorable, unwatchable contest, one can only get the feeling that the Rockets are actually, dare I say, fortunate to be at 10-15 on the season. This is a team that, currently, has six significant contributors (including their starting center and point guard, backup center, and third-leading scorer) watching from the sideline. This is a team that has to rely on the obscure likes of Ryan Bowen, Lonny Baxter, and Stephen Graham to put forth enough effort to atleast stay close in games. This is a team whose self-proclaimed “leader” and superstar has averaged 11 points and shot 6-28 from the floor in the past two games. This is a team that was lucky to be within thirty points of the Denver Nuggets Friday night as Denver claimed a 108-86 victory before 18,629 at Pepsi Center.

The Rockets were never really competitive in the game, so a recap of the first half basically defines the entire contest as a whole. Denver started the game leading 9-2 early as the Rockets shot a morbid 3-16. Denver took advantage of the thin air of Colorado by running at every opportunity as the Rockets looked worn down and fatigued just minutes into the game. Houston stayed reasonably close late in the first quarter due to the hustle of Baxter, who came off the bench in place of the lifeless Stromile Swift to score five quick points and pick up four offensive rebounds. But the Nuggets’ Eduardo Najera (who is more of an offensively-gifted Ryan Bowen) led a late Denver scoring spree as the Nuggets scored seven consecutive points late to take a 22-15 lead heading into the second quarter.

The second quarter began with another inept and laughable Rockets play, courtesy of Swift. Swift threw an errant behind-the-back “pass” (intended for Bowen) that ended up in a wild turnover and almost took the life of Rockets beat writer Jonathan Feigen, who was sitting baseline. Swift quickly found himself back on the bench as Denver’s lead grew to 44-33 with 2:25 remaining. The game became slow and sloppy as both teams couldn’t seem to stop grabbing. Both teams combined for 28 personal fouls in the first half as Houston shot 13-14 from the free-throw line, and Denver 15-21. Nuggets’ point guard Andre Miller scored on a fast-break layup, and Carmelo Anthony capped an explosive first half (21 points, 7-11 field goals) with a buzzer-beating trey to hand Denver a 52-37 edge going into halftime.

McGrady again seemed disinterested and lost within the game, managing only 8 points at the half on 1-9 shooting. Only the play of Baxter (5 points, 6 rebounds) and David Wesley (10 points, 3-5 threes) were proof of any remote signs of life for the Rockets’ destitute offense, which produced 10-41 shooting as a team.

The second half was more Nuggets as the Rockets seemed ready to head back home and reflect on their current miserable state. Denver outscored Houston 27-18 in the third quarter as the Rockets’ had no answer for Denver’s brilliance and balance on offense. Miller carved the Rockets’ interior defense, hitting 8-11 from the floor, while Marcus Camby controlled the paint for the Nuggets, scoring 12 points and grabbing 16 rebounds in the game. Earl Watson, the Nuggets’ third-string point guard, came in and played well in place of the injured Earl Boykins. Watson finished 2-3 from downtown with 12 points and six assists off the bench.

For the Rockets, Baxter finished with 8 points and 11 rebounds, while Graham contributed 9 points and three rebounds. McGrady had yet another off night and has not flourished despite his team needing him more than ever. McGrady scored 17 points on 4-17 shooting, with seven rebounds and four assists. Houston shot 31% for the game, and was outscored 20-9 in transition by Denver.

The Rockets have three days off before playing Utah at the Toyota Center on Tuesday. It is clear changes will be made, probably sooner rather than later, as the hope for this season is slowly by surely slipping away. No one knows who is staying (though its considered that McGrady, Yao and Head are more or less untouchable) or going, but Swift has had a plethora of opportunities to prove his worth and potential to this team, and he has failed in doing so. Tonight, he played 20 minutes and was 3-9 from the floor in accumulating 11 points and five rebounds.


ROCKETS RECAP

·	Denver outrebounded Houston 58-49, and shot 47% from the floor.
·	Luther Head shot 2-13 from the floor, and 1-9 from 3-point range.
·	The Rockets’ bench was outscored the Denver’s second unit, 37-26.
·	Anthony finished with 25 points; Miller finished with 19; and every Nugget who saw time (12) scored.
·	Juwan Howard had his second consecutive strong game with 18 points on 8-16 shooting, and seven rebounds.

http://www.nba.com/games/20051223/HOUDEN/boxscore.html


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

For some reason, your recaps are written particularly well when the Rockets lose badly.


----------



## Rocket (Oct 26, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> For some reason, your recaps are written particularly well when the Rockets lose badly.


Probably because you can always find more fault (which means more to write) in losses than victories...although that is an interesting statement that you make...


----------

